# Jennings silver star bow



## cojocari (May 22, 2010)

:d want info on jennings silver star bow. I have one in perfect condition and may be interested in selling it if the price is right.


----------



## sc00by71 (Jun 26, 2011)

Were you ever able to find a buyer ? I have one also and don't know where to start.


----------

